# Lost Tapes



## stars8462 (Sep 28, 2008)

Anyone watched this Animal Planet original series ?
Just discovered it on Netflix, and its really entertaining.

Each episode deals with one legendary creature, and shows "found footage" from attacks and/or disappearance.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Haven't seen it but it sounds interesting. Lost Tapes is the name of the show?


----------



## stars8462 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes - Lost Tapes. The entire series is available on Netflix streaming


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I watched it with my sons when it first aired. Some of them are effective and the rest are gloriously cheesy.


----------



## Little Haunter (Jan 28, 2014)

Watched the entire show with my siblings back in the Summer of '12. Scary for them, amusing for me. I liked the alien virus episode, however. Gave me chills, somehow...


----------

